# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Obilježavanje tjedna dojenja - SZH

## Poslid

Pripremamo štand povodom obilježavanja Tjedna dojenja 29.09. 
Htjeli bi se postaviti i u Čakovcu i u Varaždinu, ali nas je malo premalo, pa ako ima koja nečlanica koja bi htjela pomoći u bilo kojem gradu, nek se javi  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

aha, tu je topic

dakle, na mene nemojte računati, osim za puhanje balona kompresorom i eventualno ako treba još koju sitnicu odraditi

----------


## hildegard

1. hildegard

----------


## Poslid

Cure, treba nam pomoć za Čakovec

----------


## Riana

1.hildegard
2. Riana

----------


## mama27

Bok cure!
Evo ja se javljam za pomoc, ali za Varazdin.

----------


## oka

Znači:
1.hildegard 
2. Riana
3. Mama27
4. Oka

Dalje...   :Smile:

----------


## kraljica85

1.hildegard 
2. Riana 
3. Mama27 
4. Oka
5. kraljica

ajmo cure!   :Dancing Fever: 

*bit će nam super*!

----------


## Poslid

Gle, nema mene  :Laughing: 
1.hildegard 
2. Riana 
3. Mama27 
4. Oka
5. kraljica
6. poslid

----------


## Poslid

Dakle, ovak bi to bilo:

VARAŽDIN
1.hildegard 
2. Mama27 
3. Oka
4. kraljica

čAKOVEC
1. poslid
2. Riana

----------


## Poslid

VARAŽDIN
1.hildegard 
2. Mama27 
3. Oka
4. kraljica

ČAKOVEC
1. poslid
2. Riana
4. babyiris
5. Adrijana

----------


## Riana

:D 

gdje bude štand u ČK?

----------


## Poslid

Molbu smo poslali da bude na Franjevačkom ispred fontane, odnosno kraj one kao klupice

----------


## martinaP

Meni je ta subota radna   :Sad:  .

----------


## hildegard

ajoj šteta  :/

----------


## linda_p

I ja bi rado dosla, ali izgleda da i ja radim tu subotu.  :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

Ja ću se potruditi da dođem u ČK ali Oskar mi je još malecki i 90% vremena mi je na rukama; ne znam kako ću pomoći bez ruku,  :Grin: 
al bar da vas pogledam. A šta će se događati na štandu, hoće bit majica i pelena?

----------


## Poslid

> Ja ću se potruditi da dođem u ČK ali Oskar mi je još malecki i 90% vremena mi je na rukama; ne znam kako ću pomoći bez ruku, 
> al bar da vas pogledam. A šta će se događati na štandu, hoće bit majica i pelena?


Pa ne pričaš rukama nego jezikom, a možeš biti i demonstratorica za dojenje.

----------


## Elinor

> možeš biti i demonstratorica za dojenje.


Može, ionako demonstriram dojenje gdje god idem!  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

dok cure prodaju (za to trebaju ruke), treba biti par cura koje pričaju, zabavljaju prolaznike i odgovaraju na pitanja

----------


## Elinor

A gdje će to biti u čk i u koliko sati?

----------


## Poslid

29.09. subota od 9-13 sati na Franjevačkom trgu.

----------


## zrinska

Rado, ali smo na svadbi.   :Sad:  Ako mogu pomoći u poslovima rije ili poslije...Tu sam.  :Love:

----------


## Poslid

podižem

----------


## mama27

A gdje ce biti u Vz-u i u koliko sati?

----------


## hildegard

do sad smo bili na Trgu Slobode (između gradskog busa i Dućanske).ž
No još nam nije sošlo nikakvo rješenje.
Mislim da od 9 do 13 h.

Računamo na tebe   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama27

Na mene mozete svakako racunati   :Smile:  .

----------


## Poslid

Ajmo malo da vidimo tko će sve doći i na koga možemo računati za pomoć

Dakle OVE subote.

Čakovec:
poslid - od 9-13

Varaždin:
Hildegard - od 9-13

----------


## hildegard

Dolazi nam i linda  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

je li treba puhati balone na kompresor ili budete vježbali pluća ?

----------


## hildegard

Tinna hvala ne treba.
Ne znam ni dal ćemo imati štand ili ćemo opet improvizirati.
Tako da nam možda niti neće trebati puno balona. 
Usput ćemo puhati.

----------


## Riana

Čakovec: 
poslid - od 9-13 
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne

Varaždin: 
Hildegard - od 9-13

----------


## linda_p

Od 11 sam nazalost s J pa ne znam koliko cu biti od koristi. Ako cemo opet imati nekaj improvizirano, javite mi, mogu i ja donijeti jedan stender (malo veci od onog kaj je Hildegard imala prosli put).


Čakovec:
poslid - od 9-13
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne

Varaždin:
Hildegard - od 9-13
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)

----------


## Hera

cure, budete možda imale rodinih majica i onih naljepnica za auto?

----------


## Poslid

Bit će rodinih majica i nešto pelenica, ali mislim da naljepnica nema.

----------


## Poslid

Čakovec:
poslid - od 9-13
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne
babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna

Varaždin:
Hildegard - od 9-13
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)[/quote]

----------


## Poslid

Malo nas je! Tko još može doći?

----------


## martinaP

Postoji mogućnost da ipak ne radim ovu subotu, znat ću popodne. Ako ne radim, sigurno dođem.

----------


## Poslid

Čakovec:
poslid - od 9-13
Adrijana - od 9-10(11)
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne
babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna

Varaždin:
Hildegard - od 9-13
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)

----------


## Riana

> Čakovec:
> poslid - od 9-13
> Adrijana - od 9-10(11)
> Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne
> babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna
> 
> Varaždin:
> Hildegard - od 9-13
> Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)



tko nas dolazi posjetiti?  :Smile:

----------


## oka

Čakovec: 
poslid - od 9-13 
Adrijana - od 9-10(11) 
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne 
babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna 

Varaždin: 
Hildegard - od 9-13 
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)
oka - od 9-12

----------


## martinaP

Mogu doći  od 9-11.

----------


## mama27

Dolazim od 9 -12 .

----------


## Poslid

Čakovec: 
poslid - od 9-13 
Adrijana - od 9-10(11) 
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne 
babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna 

Varaždin: 
Hildegard - od 9-13 
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom)
oka - od 9-12
MartinaP-od 9-11
Mama27- od 9-12

----------


## Elinor

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čakovec:
> poslid - od 9-13
> Adrijana - od 9-10(11)
> Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne
> babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna
> 
> ...


Elinor & Oskar, oko 11h!

----------


## Poslid

Stigle su nove prekrasne majice i još pelena i puuuuuno materijala.

----------


## oka

Nažalost prisiljena sam otkazati svoj dolazak, evo prije par minuta sam saznala i jedostavno ne mogu doći.   :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da se nećete ljuttiti, ali ne mogu si pomoći. Meni izgleda nije suđeno sudjelovati u Rodinim akcijama.  :Sad:   Želim vam da se lijepo provedete i da uživate radeći. Pusa svima.

Evo popisa bez mene 
Čakovec: 
poslid - od 9-13 
Adrijana - od 9-10(11) 
Riana - od 10-12, okvirno, ovisi da li s klinkom ili ne 
babyiris - ako Iris ne bude bolesna 

Varaždin: 
Hildegard - od 9-13 
Linda_p od 9-13 (od 11 sam s djetetom) 
MartinaP-od 9-11 
Mama27- od 9-12

----------


## joan

...i tako smo mi zakasnili...   :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

A mi smo bili! *Joan*, mogle smo se sresti! Šteta, uopće mi nije palo na pamet da bi i vi mogli biti u gradu.  :Sad:  
Inače, nije bila gužva na štandu, šteta; Međimurke nisu baš zainteresirane.  :Sad:   :/
Kupili smo jednu Rodinu pusu i mamino čudo(vište)!!! :D

----------


## Layla

Bok, sjeverozapadnjačke Rode!  :Smile:  

Samo da Vas sve pozdravim, pošto sam nedavno doselila u brege zagorske, blizu Zlatar-Bistrice, a ne snalazim se baš još, inače sam Slavonka, a baš sad polažem ispit u autoškoli, treba savladat sve ove krivine  :Smile:  

Žao mi je što nisam pojma imala o današnjem događaju u Čakovcu, jer bi lijepo sjela na vlak s malenim i došla, al šta sad, bit će još toga...

----------


## Elinor

> inače sam Slavonka


Kao i naša *jazzmama,* :D baš lijepo! Dobrodošla!

----------


## Layla

Hvala, Elinor!   :Smile:

----------


## joan

> A mi smo bili! *Joan*, mogle smo se sresti! Šteta, uopće mi nije palo na pamet da bi i vi mogli biti u gradu.  
> Inače, nije bila gužva na štandu, šteta; Međimurke nisu baš zainteresirane.   :/



ma mi smo dosli tek poslije 12.. malisa je odlucio (ko za inat, inace toliko ne spava) prespavati cijelo prije podne.. 
bit ce prilika  :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

*Joan* mogli bi iskoristiti ovaj tjedan ako bude i dalje ovakvo vrijeme! Moj malecki je sad već dovoljno stasao da se upustim s njim u avanturu zvanu kava!  :Grin:

----------


## joan

> *Joan* mogli bi iskoristiti ovaj tjedan ako bude i dalje ovakvo vrijeme! Moj malecki je sad već dovoljno stasao da se upustim s njim u avanturu zvanu kava!


javi se da se dogovorimo  :Wink:

----------


## big milky mum

mi vas tražili u sub u 13,50 al smo izgleda zakasnili    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linda_p

Žao mi je što ste zakasnili, štand je bio do 13 kak smo i najavili. Iza toga je ionak puno manje ljudi u gradu jer svi odu doma na ručak   :Razz:  . Prati obavijesti na portalu i forumu, bude još prilike za druženje. Hvala svima koji su bili na štandu, i onima koji su svratili da nas pozdrave. Vidimo se idući puta.   :Bye:

----------

